# Dipped Beam Benders



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Do all cars need dipped headlight beam benders when driving in France? My 2006 RHD Mondeo does not dip to the left but straight down and has plain glass with no dimple for locating a beam bender. Will the notoriously anti-British French plods still insist on dipping to the right?

Regards,


Noel.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Noel,
I believe that if you do not have your lights adjusted your insurance may be *nul and void*, even if they are found to be so in daylight!
Check with the RAC/AA.
The same does not seem to apply over here. I have continental headlight on my Sprinter base but an in a quandary about my next MOT test. Last time (previous van) I had adjustable headlights and forgot to set them back for UK. This was picked up at the MOT but I explained that I was going to France the next day and had adjusted them for there. The allowed it!
Mike


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

ojibway said:


> Hi Noel,
> I believe that if you do not have your lights adjusted your insurance may be *nul and void*, even if they are found to be so in daylight!
> Check with the RAC/AA.
> The same does not seem to apply over here. I have continental headlight on my Sprinter base but an in a quandary about my next MOT test. Last time (previous van) I had adjustable headlights and forgot to set them back for UK. This was picked up at the MOT but I explained that I was going to France the next day and had adjusted them for there. The allowed it!
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Thanks, but my point was that I don't think that all new(ish) cars are designed to dip either left or right or can be mechanically adjusted (mine cannot, although I could affix a stick on bender) but have a "universal" straight dip which, in theory shouldn't dazzle anywhere but do the French plods accept this?

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Noel, I didnt quite get yoyr point. Still, RAC/AA could advise I'm sure.
Mike


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Noel. have you checked to see if you can adjust them manually?

You may find you can rotate the lamps left or right by undoing two or three bolts behind the lamp to European standard.

Just found them on my 7 year old Hymer.

Johnny F


----------

